
YouTube Videos Are Pulling in Serious Money - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/11/business/media/11youtube.html
======
MisterMerkin
That Buck guy is the most annoying thing I've ever seen. The fact that so many
people watch his videos make me scared for America. Are these the same people
that read Perez Hilton and National Enquirer?

------
sireat
Such main stream articles are a bit like main stream articles talking about
huge profits made from iPhone apps, namely, they encourage Joe Sixpack to
think that he too can make big money on YouTube(iPhone, etc.). Truth is that
for most people, if they only do it for making money, they will fail
miserably. Even if they sincerely enjoy what they are doing, the chances of
achieving meaningful profits are slim.

------
markessien
This is basically the future of content. DVDs are dead, TV is dying. The web,
with its possibilities for targeted advertising has a lot more potential - the
big media companies are afraid of it, but if they don't do it now, smaller and
nimbler startups are going to take their place.

------
helveticaman
So it's true. Focussing on growth rather than on a business plan is a good
idea.

------
snprbob86
How long before Google makes back their investment?

~~~
stillmotion
With $1-6 CPM on a video that has been seen over 1-100 million times--not very
long. I'm excited that YouTube is finally effectively monetizing. This is the
future. Specially now that content can be uploaded in 1280x720 HD, there is no
limits to what YouTube can do. I can't wait to see where we are in 4 years, or
even 1.

